# If You're On Google + Follow This Woman - Shes The Shiz!!!



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/13)

vapingpoint Liz (VP)


----------



## eviltoy (30/10/13)

Is she hot

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/13)

noooo shes old - over 60 but shes a vaper and a hilarious one at that  Shes sooo cute!


----------



## Shaun (29/5/14)

eviltoy said:


> Is she hot



Lol... Priorities!


----------



## crack2483 (29/5/14)

eviltoy said:


> Is she hot



Bwahaha, cause you know, no need to waste time watching if she's not 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

